

We need a NEW really-Private sort-of-Facebook =  - jacopogio

anyone?<p>It should be : 
- 1) open-source 
- 2) ...
======
Kliment
Or do we? I'm not convinced we need Facebook for anything beyond getting a fix
to Facebook addiction. See my rant:
[http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relation...](http://everything2.com/title/Facebook+destroys+real+relationships)

~~~
jacopogio
well, we do not need Facebook. But we do not need directories or bathrooms, it
just happen that they exists. So, if facebook, is existing it means that are a
few millions of people out there that found it at least entertaining if not
useful. From there, my resquest: Is it possible to conceive and develop a
social service à la Facebook, but open-source, where the rool is privacy and
not ads ? ;-)

~~~
jmonegro
ugh, market research much?

